# Mâni.



## Nazionalista

Bună ziuă,
în imnul României am găsit cuvântul acesta (mâni).
Este română veche în loc de mâini?

Îmi pare rău, sunt italian.


----------



## viuchi

Exact! „Aste mâni” = „aceste mâini”
Bravo pentru română


----------



## Nazionalista

Mulțumesc frumos.
Am întrebat pentru că Wikipedia engleză traduce mâni cu "veins" (vine).


----------



## viuchi

Au adaptat puțin traducerea „literală”, gândindu-se probabil că în engleză ar suna nefiresc să spui că sângele curge prin mâini. Dar dacă stăm să ne gândim puțin și în română ar fi fost de așteptat să curgă prin vene...


----------

